# Casio "Super Illuminator" watches



## Max (Jul 15, 2004)

*Casio \*

I just noticed that Casio has a line of watches that they call "Super Illuminator" which feature two LEDs in the face.

Features:
LED light (Super Illuminator) 
Afterglow 
Analog: 3 hands 
Date display 
Approx. battery life: 3 years on CR2016 
Anti-reverse bezel 
Screw lock crown 
Screw lock back 

Here are some examples:

Casio MTD-1049A-1A (Black face, white LED)
Casio MTD-1049A-2A (Blue face, blue LED) 






MTD-1048A-1A1VEF

_(Moderator note: Hot linking pics not allowed IAW CPF Rules - Pic removed.)_

Anybody seen/tried one of these?


----------



## vcal (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Casio \"Super Illuminator\" watches*

Along the same lines, I've got both the "Oglo" (6 amber LEDs) from egadgets.com, and the "Fishbone" blue face (6 wicked blue LEDs) The blue LEDs actually CHARGE UP the strontium aluminate on the hands and numbers and cause them to afterglow very nicely!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif from:
www.tokyoflash.com/viewwatch.php?id=3&from=W1
-Just scroll down the page a little bit. 

With both of these watches it's possible to easily negotiate your way thru any dark area of the house. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## indenial (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Casio \"Super Illuminator\" watches*

Dakota makes a rechargeable version. I'm seriously considering buying one. I have other Dakota watches and they are very good quality for the price.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Casio \"Super Illuminator\" watches*

I've had this Casio from the "Edifice" line of watches and been quite pleased. It's also uses two LEDs. Casio claims a ten year battery, based on very minimal use of light and alarm. Walmart's got them for about $43 and similar ones with plastic straps and less water resistance for about $25. It's been amazingly accurate, plus two seconds/month since purchase.


----------



## geepondy (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Casio "Super Illuminator" watches*

Guys, any knowledge of newer LED illuminated watches? From the OP, I can't find the MTD-1049A-1A or -2A anywhere so perhaps it's discontinued. From Amazon, I do see something similar although I don't think it looks as nice. At 43mm, I personally prefer a slightly smaller case as I have a small wrist. I know that Swiss Army/Victorinix sells a Night Vision line that is LED illuminated plus has an external LED light that goes for roughly between $300-600, depending on model but apparently you don't even get a sapphire crystal which I think you should in that price line.

Anyhow I might bite if a reasonably inexpensive model could be found. I may order the Casio from Amazon and try it on for size.


----------



## lightcacher (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Casio "Super Illuminator" watches*

I have this model (MDV-102) of the Casio Super Illuminator Diver's watch. The LED's are very bright and can be used as an emergency light source in a pinch. 

There is a video review of it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsC8X15-12s


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Casio "Super Illuminator" watches*

I just picked up a Casio G-Shock, analog/digital + tough solar + WWVB automatic nightly syncing. (and all the normal stopwatch/alarm, blah)

It has the coolest two blue leds for illumination @ 9 and 3 o'clock positions.

The battery is solar charged, will last 9 months without any light on a full charge, takes 8 minutes of direct sunlight a day to maintain a fully charged battery.

Every morning @ 1,2,3,4 AM, it attempts to synchronize with WWVB (60 khz) and is accurate to the second at that point. You must be in North America for this to work though.

I have had it about a month and it has syncronized every morning.


For $99, this is about the most no-brainer watch I could find. IJW (It Just Works).


----------



## geepondy (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Casio "Super Illuminator" watches*

Dang, I wish that watch was a bit smaller. If anybody knows of an LED backlit watch that looks sporty such as this but smaller and relatively inexpensive (unless a nice watch, less then $100), please post.



lightcacher said:


> I have this model (MDV-102) of the Casio Super Illuminator Diver's watch. The LED's are very bright and can be used as an emergency light source in a pinch.
> 
> There is a video review of it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsC8X15-12s


----------



## lightcacher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Casio "Super Illuminator" watches*



geepondy said:


> Dang, I wish that watch was a bit smaller. If anybody knows of an LED backlit watch that looks sporty such as this but smaller and relatively inexpensive (unless a nice watch, less then $100), please post.



They aren't as large as they appear in the pictures. If you get a chance to go by Walmart or Target you can see them in person and try one on.


----------

